# Brush/Shampoo Question/Inquiry



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I know this question gets asked quite a bit, and I know I have asked it before as well, but the answer seems to change as new products come out on the market.

Anyway, I am looking for a nice quality brush for Toby as well an excellent whitening shampoo. The last whitening shampoo I used was Pet Silk and after I ran out of it, I haven't used anything on him since and that was over two years ago! :brownbag: 

I would appreciate any input! Thanks!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I like the Madan brush and Les Pooch whitening shampoo.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Madan brush, absolutely! :thmbup: 

I got mine from Cindy:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...68&hl=madan

I use A#1 All Systems whitening shampoo, but only occasionally. A bottle lasts me for years, too.

What was the human whitening shampoo you recommended years ago? I remember that worked really well.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Love the Madan brush!

I don't use Whitening Shampoo much and when I do I use the Biogroom Whitening


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thank you everyone for all your replies! I am off to check out your suggestions!

One other question...what makes the Madan brushes better than the CC brushes?


QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 10 2009, 11:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723822


> What was the human whitening shampoo you recommended years ago? I remember that worked really well.[/B]


Are you talking about the shampoo that I sent you some of? I think that was a Matrix product for silver hair. I can't recall the name off hand, but I didn't care for it. In my opinion, nothing worked like the original Pet Silk. Hindsight being 20/20, I should have stocked up!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 11 2009, 12:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723827


> Thank you everyone for all your replies! I am off to check out your suggestions!
> 
> 
> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 10 2009, 11:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723822





> What was the human whitening shampoo you recommended years ago? I remember that worked really well.[/B]


Are you talking about the shampoo that I sent you some of? I think that was a Matrix product for silver hair. I can't recall the name off hand, but I didn't care for it. In my opinion, nothing worked like the original Pet Silk. Hindsight being 20/20, I should have stocked up! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, that was it! Was it called So Silver?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Maden brush, purple or blue. They are great for not breaking the coat. Sno Sho whitener is one to use that won't dry out the coat. Be careful it will turn your coat blue if you don't dilute it.

Tina


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Star was a BioGroom Whitening boy. I don't know a brand name for his brush, but it was natural bristle. :blink: 

Little story here...
I ran out of the shampoo when we were on the road. I called the BioGroom Company in Longview TX, told them I had run out and couldn't by it from a JB Wholesale because we literally lived on the road. They said to stop by, so we did. Star and I met the President, accountant, receptionist, and the chemical engineer of the company. They looked Star over and said he was really pretty, and were amazed how clean he was kept. He was in full coat too! They were over joyed that he was a complete BioGroom baby. Really nice people to deal with. So I got my shampoo, and we headed for New Orleans! :biggrin:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I use Biogroom Super whitening shampoo for Chrissy once a month, especially during the Winter as I do not want to dry out her coat. I dilute it 1 part shampoo to 4 parts water. I also started using Dove shampoo and conditioner in the light yellow bottle, also diluted and she really comes out great!!! I know that some say it causes matting, but so far Chrissy's fur has not done so. 

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Madan brush :thmbup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Madan pin brush. If you keep him short, you can use a Chris Christensen slicker brush. 

I do not use whitening shampoo. I use dish soap if they're extra nasty.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I love my Madan brushes (and yes, I have more than one. I lose brushes as often as I lose leads) 

For whitening, I usually use Biogroom superwhite (diluted) and I use it about once a month. At Nationals in Michigan, I was roomies with Angie Stanberry and she had the Matrix So Silver, which I tried on Chowder. He turned out even whiter (and he's got a very white coat to begin with) I keep meaning to pick some up - maybe one day I actually will!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Sammy and I heart heart the Madan brush!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Can someone answer her question as to why madan is better than christensen?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 11 2009, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724225


> Can someone answer her question as to why madan is better than christensen?[/B]


I think the pins move differently. They seem to penetrate deeper into the hair. Cindy also told me that two of the colors are a little stiffer than the others I forget which ones.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 11 2009, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724225


> Can someone answer her question as to why madan is better than christensen?[/B]


I used and loved my Christensen Gold Series brush for years, but one try of a Madan and I was hooked!

You have to try one yourself to feel the difference, but here are my thoughts. My Madan is much lighter and the "give" in the pad is much better than the CC Gold Series brush. It just glides through Lady's hair and keeps her much more tangle free than any other brush I've ever used. 

BTW, I also bought the CC Fusion. I tried the Fusion twice and sold it for $15. I would have given it away. :thmbdn:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Somehow, I suspect you have tried enough brushes to know the difference


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 11 2009, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724229


> I think the pins move differently. They seem to penetrate deeper into the hair. Cindy also told me that two of the colors are a little stiffer than the others I forget which ones.[/B]



Hmm, I ordered the pink one just because I liked the color. :huh: Was that a mistake?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have the pink one and it has a soft pad. The black one comes in both a soft and hard pad (for dogs with undercoats). Maybe that's what she means. 

You can see them here:

http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd...tml?id=JVs6tdk9


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I like my Madan brush too, however I just bought the small CC pin brush yesterday and I think I like the CC brush better. A lot less static. I also bought cc combs and I really like those better than what i've been using for a year. Maybe today wasn't as dry, so the jury's still out, but so far the CC brush is in the running for my fav.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Here is why I love my <purple> Madan brush: the pins are a little stiffer than the CC brush (gold one, I just tried my dad's). Because of this, you are able to "catch" a mat quickly, and instead of having to put down the brush and get a comb to "pick" the mat to loosen it, you can just use the brush. I LOVE it!

I also LOVE my CC face brush, it has even stiffer pins and head and is great on crusty facial furnishings (gee, did I just use that term?!!  ) and dirty legs and feet.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 12 2009, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724299


> Here is why I love my <purple> Madan brush: the pins are a little stiffer than the CC brush (gold one, I just tried my dad's). Because of this, you are able to "catch" a mat quickly, and instead of having to put down the brush and get a comb to "pick" the mat to loosen it, you can just use the brush. I LOVE it!
> 
> I also LOVE my CC face brush, it has even stiffer pins and head and is great on crusty facial furnishings (gee, did I just use that term?!!  ) and dirty legs and feet.[/B]


Tami - I didn't realise CC did a 'face brush' .... do you mean the little slicker they have?? I have the little CC Slicker & like it a lot.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Feb 11 2009, 06:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724303


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 12 2009, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724299





> Here is why I love my <purple> Madan brush: the pins are a little stiffer than the CC brush (gold one, I just tried my dad's). Because of this, you are able to "catch" a mat quickly, and instead of having to put down the brush and get a comb to "pick" the mat to loosen it, you can just use the brush. I LOVE it!
> 
> I also LOVE my CC face brush, it has even stiffer pins and head and is great on crusty facial furnishings (gee, did I just use that term?!!  ) and dirty legs and feet.[/B]


Tami - I didn't realise CC did a 'face brush' .... do you mean the little slicker they have?? I have the little CC Slicker & like it a lot.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love my CC slicker, too!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I bought the little slicker too. I used it for his paws...can i ue it on his face too?

I have to say that I spent about 30-40 minutes speaking with Chris Christensen yesterday at the show. I asked an older gentlemen to see the pin brushes and somewhere in our conversation I explained that I loved the CC products, but was worried about the Ice and Ice that I use everyday on Moxie with his brushing. I said that a lot of show handlers/breeders will not use it because of the silicone in it. They say it dries out the coat and contributes to hair breakage. 

I, at the time, did not know who I was speaking with. He went on to explain to me that ever since the invention of silicone there has been many improvements. And the silicone that is being used in his products today absolutely do no break the coat. He also said if i was still not convinced and worried i should try taking their conditioner and putting a bit into the ice on ice. In fact then he introduced him self to me and gave me a bottle with the mixed conditioner in it. He said to try it. Then in my conversation, I mentioned that I also don't use a whitening product for the same reasons. He explained that with their whitening system, you have to use the white on white (do not dilute). let it sit, wash it off, then use the foam on conditioner in the system. Leave it on for 10 minutes, then wash it off. Use the after bath to make sure everything is washed out. 
He also gave me the whitening system to use. I never expected any free products. i was just taking the opportunity to speak to him about the issues I've heard about. 

He was very very nice man. His background was like Paul Mitchell's, he worked in women's hair care products for many years. Matrix, Sasoon to name a few. He then like Paul Mitchell, saw an opportunity, Actually it all started with the pin brushes. Someone wished for and asked for a great pin brush. They dared him to make one up to this groomers standard. He did and launched his business. Nice man. Gave me some nice free stuff. (Well I still spent a bunch prior buying combs and brushes too!) I must email him to say thank you.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 11 2009, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724262


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 11 2009, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724229





> I think the pins move differently. They seem to penetrate deeper into the hair. Cindy also told me that two of the colors are a little stiffer than the others I forget which ones.[/B]



Hmm, I ordered the pink one just because I liked the color. :huh: Was that a mistake?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have the red one for the color too. :brownbag: I know it's the purple one and another color....I can't remember.....


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 11 2009, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724225


> Can someone answer her question as to why madan is better than christensen?[/B]


I just spent about a lot of money for two fusion CC brushes.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Feb 11 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724436


> QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 11 2009, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724225





> Can someone answer her question as to why madan is better than christensen?[/B]


I just spent about a lot of money for two fusion CC brushes.  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deborah you can send them back.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I love my madan brush way better than my CC fusion brush. I do love my CC combs!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Feb 11 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724470


> I love my madan brush way better than my CC fusion brush. I do love my CC combs!!! [/B]


I love my CC combs, too! :thmbup:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I love my CC combs too. I have the CC slicker, but I rarely use it.....I got the face brush (really small, oval head, wooden) from Cherrybrook at a dog show....I will try to find the link and post.

EDIT: I think this is the one.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 11 2009, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724535


> I love my CC combs too. I have the CC slicker, but I rarely use it.....I got the face brush (really small, oval head, wooden) from Cherrybrook at a dog show....I will try to find the link and post.
> 
> EDIT: I think this is the one.[/B]


I thought that brush was just their pocket version.

CC makes a face comb, but I don't think they make a face brush.

Their Buttercomb #006 is the face comb.

http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I do like the little white CC pocket brush.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

You're right Marj, its not advertised as a face brush, but it does work great on faces and feet and mats.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I use and love the madan brush and the CC combs and slicker.
I recently tried the Bio-Groom whitening shampoo: it's amazing! 
I used a little on Lizzie's face and I saw an incredible improvement on her stains.


----------

